# Youth Mobility - Switching to tier 2 (sponsorship)



## aldog24 (May 4, 2012)

I posted in another thread but thought id get more replies if i start my own.

Im currently in the UK on a tier 5 (youth mobility) visa. The company i have worked for, for the past 12 months is offering to sponsor me to stay long term (under a tier 2 general). 

I know that you can not apply for tier 2 visa, whilst in the country on a tier 5. Does this mean, that i would be able to go camp out somewhere on a holiday, say France, whilst my application is being undertaken? Or do i have to go all the way back to Australia?

Also is anyone aware of how long the application process takes?

Plese help my visa runs out in October!

Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

aldog24 said:


> I posted in another thread but thought id get more replies if i start my own.
> 
> Im currently in the UK on a tier 5 (youth mobility) visa. The company i have worked for, for the past 12 months is offering to sponsor me to stay long term (under a tier 2 general).
> 
> ...


You would have to return to Australia to apply for a Tier 2 visa.

Here is a link to processing times in Australia but it looks like most Tier 2s are processed in a couple of weeks:

UK Border Agency | Visa processing times in Australia


----------



## isabelhunt (May 7, 2012)

I have a friend who went with an umbrella company to help him switch to Tier 2. All he did was look for a contract position while the company assisted him with his tier 2 sponsorship. He did not have to leave UK, it only took 3 weeks.


----------



## aldog24 (May 4, 2012)

How did that work?

any idea where i could find some more information?


----------



## aldog24 (May 4, 2012)

Also does anyone know if its possible to apply for a visa to say france, to then go there and apply for a visa back to the uk?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

aldog24 said:


> Also does anyone know if its possible to apply for a visa to say france, to then go there and apply for a visa back to the uk?


It very clearly states on the UKBA website that you *cannot* change from a Tier 5 to any points based visa category:

UK Border Agency | Conditions of your stay


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

aldog24 said:


> Also does anyone know if its possible to apply for a visa to say france, to then go there and apply for a visa back to the uk?


No. You have to apply from your normal place of residence which would be Australia.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

isabelhunt said:


> I have a friend who went with an umbrella company to help him switch to Tier 2. All he did was look for a contract position while the company assisted him with his tier 2 sponsorship. He did not have to leave UK, it only took 3 weeks.


What visa was your friend on when he/she switched using this umbrella company? 

Btw, do you know if the umbrella company is an OISC authorised immigration advisor company? Or am I misunderstanding, and your friend became employed by the umbrella company who then handled the details of the switch? (Ahhh, every day something new to learn, I love it!)


----------



## donimuha (May 21, 2012)

I would recommend you to get in touch with the HR department at your company and they should be able to sort this out for you.
I work for an insurance company and am on a Tier 5 Youth mobility scheme myself. After my visa expiry my company is more than happy to sponsor me. They have their own set of immigration lawyers who do this on a day to day basis. So I would say go ask and I am sure they will sort this out for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## A1ice (Oct 25, 2012)

isabelhunt said:


> I have a friend who went with an umbrella company to help him switch to Tier 2. All he did was look for a contract position while the company assisted him with his tier 2 sponsorship. He did not have to leave UK, it only took 3 weeks.


Hi Isabelhunt - can you please list the name of the umbrella company, it will be very helpful for me as I would like to go through the same process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tier2Advisor (Apr 4, 2013)

I appreciate it's a little late but there's a website called globalpeoplesmo which I believe can point in the direction of T2 sponsorship. You may have to be in an IT related field though.


----------



## AuExpatInLndn (Jul 4, 2011)

Been here 3 months now and have started work recently. I am approaching my employer soon to see if they have any appetite to sponsor me. 
I wonder how much of an expense it is to sponsor someone? Has anyone got any experience in how best to go about these discussions with your employer. Might be a case of "too soon" with my employer. 
Thoughts?


----------

